# Boxer windscreen wiper problem



## brettandsandra (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm hoping someone may be able to help me.

I started the van this morning to warm it up and didn't realise that the wipers had been left on from last time and were frozen solid to the windscreen. I turned them off, but when I tried to use them later they would only work on fast. The intermittent and normal speed did not work at all. The setting where you can do one pass manually also works.

Coincidentally I happened to be at the Peugeot dealer today (Days at Swansea) because of a recall about something to do with the spare wheel fixing system (which is all fine btw) and mentioned it to the receptionist. They looked at it and she came back and mumbled something about the motor being blown and we needed a new one which will cost £242 not including labour and wouldn't be covered by warranty. The van is just under 2 years old.

I am not very mechanically minded, but how can the motor be blown and the wipers still work on some settings? I could understand that some nylons gears could be stripped or something, but the whole thing knackered?

She also said that if it had failed in use that it would have been covered by the warranty, but because I mentioned the ice that it wouldn't. That hardly seems fair. It's not as if it was my fault. It's not as if they tell you to turn off your wipers everytime you leave the vehicle just in case it snows. I'm thinking of taking it to the dealers in the next town and just telling them it happened as I was driving along!! 

Also on the quote she handed me for the part it says it is called a N/STOCK CONROD ASSY £201.85 +vat. Does that even sound like the right part or price? 

I'm going to have a look at it in the morning before booking it in, but does anyone have any thoughts?

Thankyou


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jan 31, 2012)

brettandsandra said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hoping someone may be able to help me.
> 
> I started the van this morning to warm it up and didn't realise that the wipers had been left on from last time and were frozen solid to the windscreen. I turned them off, but when I tried to use them later they would only work on fast. The intermittent and normal speed did not work at all. The setting where you can do one pass manually also works.
> 
> ...



sounds to me that is blown a resistor in the wiper motor unit itself and can only be rectified by changing the full unit maybe you can get a second hand unit ?


----------



## Techno100 (Jan 31, 2012)

Take it to another dealer and DONT mention the ice


----------



## brettandsandra (Feb 1, 2012)

basildog said:


> Yes I would just act dumb



Now that is something I can do!


Thanks for the feedback everyone.

I've got it booked in with another Peugeot dealer tomorrow and the guy seems to think it should be covered by the warranty.

Didn't mention the ice!!!


If I don't get any joy there, it will be down the local garage and a second hand part from the scrap yard. Starting to cut things a bit fine. Got a ferry crossing to Santander booked for the 14th.


----------



## arc (Feb 1, 2012)

*relay switch*

hi brett had the same thing hapened to me on a ldv convoy peugeot engine it turned out to be the wiper relay switch £15.00ish the relay switches are inside above the passenger wheel arch under dash good luck


----------



## veedubmatt (Feb 1, 2012)

it should not be the motor as it works on one speed first thing i would do is check the wiper relay im sure the relay tells the motor what to do ie fast/slow


----------

